
Lytro to launch 755 megapixel Cinema light field camera - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/11/lytro-cinema-is-giving-filmmakers-400-gigabytes-per-second-of-creative-freedom/
======
dzdt
So "light field" here is a marketing term, right? From the physics and
computing side, does anyone know what they are really doing to measure depth
fields?

~~~
teh_klev
No, it's actually a camera that really does capture and store "light field"
data:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-
field_camera](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-field_camera)

which links to:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_field](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_field)

